# Giesemann Aquaflora and Midday



## JJBRO (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried the combination of Giesemann t5 aquaflora and midday?

good / bad?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What? In English? I take it you refer to brands of bulbs?


----------



## JJBRO (Apr 9, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> What? In English? I take it you refer to brands of bulbs?


Yes. Giesemann is a German brand. They are fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never used that brand, are they high output?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You wont be disappointed, Observe.










the day I set the tank up, I ordered 8 of the middays and only 4 were useable and the vendor was out, so I took the aquafloras and ran a combo and to be honest, its pretty much the same, I match 1:1 so each midday has an aquaflora next to it as the AF's glow a little more pink then white like the middays do.



without the glare


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

@WGA - BLINDED BY THE LIGHT.... good lord the light in the first picture is crazy bright.


----------



## JJBRO (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 2 aquafloras and 2 middays for my 4 tube setup + 4 reflektors. 
I have a tall (60 cm) tank, so I expect the tubes combined with reflektors will be able to penetrate deeper into the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

JJBRO said:


> I have 2 aquafloras and 2 middays for my 4 tube setup + 4 reflektors.
> I have a tall (60 cm) tank, so I expect the tubes combined with reflektors will be able to penetrate deeper into the tank.


What size tank is this?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah its bright its a total of 640w on my 210g.
Im at 3wpg with injected Co2, top grade substrate, professional grade ferts both liquid and stick tabs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Yeah its bright its a total of 640w on my 210g.
> Im at 3wpg with injected Co2, top grade substrate, professional grade ferts both liquid and stick tabs.


Where did you find your lights - the bulbs?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I order mine locally but they ship globally.
Aquarium Supplies, Aquarium Supply, Aquarium Equipment, AquaCave.com Offers, Discount Fish Tanks & Fish Tank Supplies for Saltwater, Marine, Coral Reef Guide, Freshwater Aquarium


the fixture is a sun sytems TEK light 8x80w T5HO 60"


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

whitegloveaquatics, I wish you lots of pleasure and enjoyment with your 210 gallon set-up. I know this thread is about light bulbs but how do you inject your CO2 into this huge tank? What is the name of your substrate?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

hank said:


> whitegloveaquatics, I wish you lots of pleasure and enjoyment with your 210 gallon set-up. I know this thread is about light bulbs but how do you inject your CO2 into this huge tank? What is the name of your substrate?


Okay....so to see if I can remember what his tank setup is, LOL.....he injects directly into his Eheim 2080 filter and his substrate is aquariumplants.com's own special blend.

Sorry...thought it would be fun. Just to see if I remembered.  He'll completely chastise me if I messed it up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use aquariumplants.com's black diamond substrate now but am switching it out in july maybe october to Baylee's Better Bottom gravel.

the Co2 is injected via a M5000 reactor from aquariumplants.com and their regulator as well. I maintain 28ppm of Co2 at all times and maintain a Ph of 6.4 with the Co2 as well.
The only downfall to these bulbs is the sunburns I get from having my arms above the tank and below the light when cleaning the fans and the spraybars.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so I got it 50% right. 

How come you're switching out substrates? How long has it been in there?


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I use aquariumplants.com's black diamond substrate now but am switching it out in july maybe october to Baylee's Better Bottom gravel.
> 
> the Co2 is injected via a M5000 reactor from aquariumplants.com and their regulator as well. I maintain 28ppm of Co2 at all times and maintain a Ph of 6.4 with the Co2 as well.
> The only downfall to these bulbs is the sunburns I get from having my arms above the tank and below the light when cleaning the fans and the spraybars.


Maybe you should a #50 sun blocker


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its been in there almost a year and is already nearly 70% broken down to dirt particles. I wont use it ever again. I get the BBB at .62 cents a pound at the 210 needs and what my 75 needed I got for .75 cents a pound.

I wear a burn sleeve now, I had those armpit high rubber gloves and those melted a wee bit under the heat of the light.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> its been in there almost a year and is already nearly 70% broken down to dirt particles. I wont use it ever again. I get the BBB at .62 cents a pound at the 210 needs and what my 75 needed I got for .75 cents a pound.
> 
> I wear a burn sleeve now, I had those armpit high rubber gloves and those melted a wee bit under the heat of the light.


...or you could turn the lights off and use ambient light in the room while working on your tank....

610 Watts? I hope you don't trip a breaker when you have everything running at once.


----------



## JJBRO (Apr 9, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> What size tank is this?


Its a 450 liter tank


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ...or you could turn the lights off and use ambient light in the room while working on your tank....
> 
> 610 Watts? I hope you don't trip a breaker when you have everything running at once.


I got an electrician buddy who came over and ran segregated dedidcated GFCI lines in my fish room, three seperate protected circuits, I cant trip a breaker, they only trip when they are overloaded and an overloaded circuit can make a house turn into a giant bonfire. You never mess with water and electricity, period.

The ambient light of the room is no help, the closest light is a good 6' above and away from the tank, all lights were installed over the work area in that room.

610w isnt that much, it draws not even a quarter of that just to operate it, remember HO's power is amplified in the ballast.

some lights are 650w on a single bulb. Im good with 8x80w.


----------

